
Oregon Engineer Makes History with New Traffic Light Timing Formula - mcenedella
https://ij.org/press-release/oregon-engineer-makes-history-with-new-traffic-light-timing-formula/
======
mcenedella
“Mats’s work was generally met with interest, but when he e-mailed the Oregon
State Board of Examiners for Engineering and Land Surveying, things took an
abrupt illegal U-turn. The Board told Mats it had no interest in hearing about
his ideas. Fair enough. But the Board didn’t stop there. After a two-year
investigation, it fined him $500 for publicly criticizing the timing of
traffic lights without having a Professional Engineer license. The Board also
forbid him from continuing to discuss his research.”

------
detaro
currently on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22456867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22456867)

